# NPA 10 06 WOE 3933.....Sellersville, PA



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NPA 10 06 WOE 3933
West Of England Tumbler
Found in PA. Is being cared for right now, but I was just informed by finder that he was advised to "turn the bird loose and let it find it's way home"......I of course told him that was BAD advice, and asked him not to do this. I told him I would TRY to find a home for the bird. Any takers...........let me know.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i would take it they are beautiful pigeons,but my luck it wont work out.lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

teebo said:


> i would take it they are beautiful pigeons,but my luck it wont work out.lol


Are you close enough for this bird to be transported to you Teebo? I don't recall exactly where you are located.

Also, are you all set up again for birds with cages and supplies? 

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Teebo's in western NY state. It might be cool enough to ship soon. It was down to the lower 50s last night and I guarantee the weather was blowing east  We had quite the storms last night.!


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

my setup is ready,my chickies are waiting fro new friends also,they get along great with pigeons,they all eat and sleep together its so cute....today its hot 95 degrees,it should be cooling down soon.


----------

